

Open Source Data Journalism – Happening now at Buzz Data - peteforde
http://eaves.ca/2011/08/03/open-source-data-journalism-%E2%80%93-happening-now-at-buzz-data/

======
imjimmurphy
I've often thought of building a community developed series of visualization
plugins to drive off this kind of data. Getting the data and making it
fungible is a pretty cool first step.

------
maxogden
lots of overlap with <http://scraperwiki.com> but lacking open source or APIs.
I dig their emphasis on social but I hope they improve the data portion and
focus less on the buzz

~~~
peteforde
Thanks for the feedback! We love ScraperWiki, too.

Our initial target audience is not developers, which means that our MVP
focuses on UX and making data not-scary for non-technical individuals.

Could you expand on what you mean by lacking open source? ScraperWiki isn't
open source either, right? Neither is GitHub. We're interested in knowing what
you'd do with it if it was open source. Big ideas?

~~~
maxogden
For the record: ScraperWiki is about %95 open source:
<https://bitbucket.org/ScraperWiki/scraperwiki/src> and Github has an
incredible open source presence: <https://github.com/github>. Meanwhile...
<https://github.com/buzzdata>

I'm not trolling, I'm just a big fan of open data -- especially community
driven approaches.

~~~
peteforde
Awesome! We're building a pretty great community.

I can't wait to see your contributions.

------
imjimmurphy
Sounds cool!

